# Slow SBC Yahoo DSL ?



## dhl890 (May 27, 2006)

Hi all, 

I don't know why but all of the sudden my computer's internet conn. has been very slow the last couple of days and I can't figure what has happened.

Just some background info:
We have 2 computers, SBC Yahoo DSL ("2wire home portal" dsl modem), and a Motorola WR850G 802.11g Wireless router. The computer having trouble is a Dell Dimension 2400 running XP that is almost 2 years old; it is connected to the router with a Motorola 901.22g wireless PCI card. The other computer is a Compaq (Presario?) that is wired to the router. The modem is also wired to the router.

So, one day I hopped on the computer (dell 2400) but I noticed that the internet connection seemed extremely slow. So, I went to a few bandwidth testing sites and the speed was slower than dial-up!!! At first, I thought it was a problem with my ISP, but I tried the Compaq (which uses the same DSL modem), and it was getting speeds of up to 1.1MBps at the same bandwidth testing site...

I really had no clue what was going on, so I tried restarting the Dell, but with no luck. After asking a friend, he thought it might be a problem with spyware, and recommended Windows Defender (Microsoft's free antispyware program). I downloaded that and ran a quick scan, which found 3 items, I think it said 2 of them were "browser hijackers" and I can't remember what the other was.

After Defender restarted my computer, everything seemed ok...for the first 15 minutes. I re-ran the bandwidth test sites and got 700-800 kbps (download) on average. But, after a few minutes everything was really slow again.

I checked out the ISP's help site help.sbcglobal.net and followed their instructions, which included..

-restarting the Modem (didn't work)
-Restarting Router + Modem (didn't work)
-Checking Wireless card on the dell (I still have speeds up to 54Mbps to router)
-Checking the telephone line filters (They're OK)
-Clearing browser Cookies (the slow speed happens with both firefox and IE)

I think I have tried everything possible but I still can't find out what is wrong?? Oh, I forgot to mention that I ran a virus scan (mcaffee) and it only found one file that it labelled "New Win 32"..I looked this up on the internet but it said it was only a "possible" virus.

I am thinking the problem must be with either my computer, or my wireless PCI card? It just seems that the spoeed is really fast sometimes but then really slow at other times =(

If anybody could help I would appreciate it a lot!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to do a more complete scan for malware/spyware, since that's the top suspect here. I'd post a HijackThis log in your log forum as a start and let the security folks take a peek.

If it's not malware, you may have wireless interference. Try changing the channel on the router, see if that helps. Look for any 2.4ghz wireless phones that may be killing your signal.


----------



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

*try wired*

I would try to wire the Deminsion to the router and see if the problem is the wireless adapter. If there is no problem moving the computer. If this issue is the wireless adapter then you might need another one. If it is not the wireless adapter then it might be either the router or the ISP.


----------



## dhl890 (May 27, 2006)

speedster said:


> I would try to wire the Deminsion to the router and see if the problem is the wireless adapter. If there is no problem moving the computer. If this issue is the wireless adapter then you might need another one. If it is not the wireless adapter then it might be either the router or the ISP.


heh, well actually it turned out that the modem I use has built-in wireless capabilities and since it was sitting right next to the wireless router, they were interfering with each other.

Once I moved the router away the internet speed went back to ~1Mbps


----------

